# Osmo PolyX on engineered Veneer



## woodenstx (11 Aug 2015)

I posted a while back about a table I made with an MDF top and then veneered with some "pre finished" Apli engineered veneer (with a walnut type finish, on chineeeeeeeeese wood base). The top does need some sort of proper finish ontop and I've seen/read about the Osmo PolyX stuff.
The veneer is bonded down with the green canned contact adhesive, and hasn't bubbled or moved since install in November which I'm impressed by :lol:
Will the Poly-X be ok to drop straight onto the veneer (after a light sand to key and remove a couple of marks its picked up), or will the product it was pre finished with cause issues?
I have a sample can which I will try but wanted to know if anything untoward will occur prior to testing.


cheers


----------



## katellwood (11 Aug 2015)

Oil finishes are designed to soak into the timber and then oxidise to produce the finish, If your veneer is prefinished then I would suggest it is not suitable.

I have had problems with Osmo not drying on dense tropical hardwoods before but to combat this they produce a thinner version for dense timbers


----------



## Flynnwood (11 Aug 2015)

Ask OSMO - there is technical advice available from them. Worth a call - 01296 481 220


----------



## woodenstx (13 Aug 2015)

I'll give them a call.

I did try the satin finish stuff on a sample of the veneer I had in the shed. Seemed to go on fine and only penetrated to the backing where there were cracks in the veneer itself.
Once dry I ran a jug of water over it, WOW! now that's water repellence!


----------



## woodenstx (25 Aug 2015)

Well I got a reply from Alpi  Very much an Italian message dropped into google translate, but having worked with some Italians developing cars I understand their words for things :lol:

"Good morning Mr.xxxxx

The OLEO UV varnish was formulated on the beginning for the prefinished floor parquet.

It is a sort of UV drying polymer which has a feeling of the oiled old style parquet floor and in the same time is quite hard.

The hard oil/wax finish should run ?

Why not !

The point is the yellow retention capability of this finish and its reaction over the ultraviolet radiations of the sunlight or artificial light.

You should prepare some varnishing tests samples in a A4 dimension and exposing them one month indoor reasonably close to the windows.
"

Osmo said it shouldn't be an issue but to test too.
So I just need to stick a piece of veneer down with the same glue and try it.
In the mean time the veneer has shrunk a moderate amount in the heat that even our summer gave us. It means I need to bring forwards my plan to rout a channel down the join line and fill with either a brass strip or some contrasting light wood inlay.


----------

